# Losing Interest in Things I Like



## StarFreeze (Aug 10, 2012)

I have many things that I like to do, but for the past year I've slowly been losing interests in all of my hobbies. I could even say this isn't new to me; when I was twelve I quit playing piano after two years of practice. Right now I like to draw, write short stories, and am learning Japanese. I'm very good at all of those things, but it's hard for me to get myself to continue and do more. When I do, I spend countless hours drawing or writing, but then the next day I lose complete interest in doing it again. It's not a chore for me, don't get me wrong, I love my hobbies. But it's beginning to get worse as I'm starting to loose interest in ideas, people, things, anime and even games. I feel almost no motivation to continue in anything. Does anyone know why this is happening?


----------



## PerturbedPrufrock (Jan 9, 2012)

I can't give you a reason for why this is happening, but I can say I understand you completely. I've been experiencing something similar this year myself. It's really quite unfortunate... : /


----------



## StarFreeze (Aug 10, 2012)

I'm just wondering if the source causing this is internal or external. If it's an external source (outside of my mind) that can be easily found and dealt with. But if it's an internal source (inside my mind)... that's going to take a long time to find and fix.


----------



## Intricate Mystic (Apr 3, 2010)

Losing interest in a lot of things you have enjoyed in the past is a classic symptom of depression.


----------



## Razare (Apr 21, 2009)

StarFreeze said:


> Does anyone know why this is happening?


If you find out why, let me know because I've had the same problem. And people say it's depression, while that's a symptom sure, I've been depressed at various points in my life and losing interest in hobbies doesn't seem to correlate...

In fact, when I get really stressed and potentially depressed, I usually dive deep into time-intensive and distracting hobbies as a way of avoiding reality.


----------



## StarFreeze (Aug 10, 2012)

But I don't feel depressed, I still enjoy the things I like to do when I get myself to do them, but the motivation to do them again just isn't there. I have no reason to feel depressed either, there is nothing happening in my life to cause me depression.


----------



## Razare (Apr 21, 2009)

StarFreeze said:


> the motivation to do them again just isn't there.


Exactly! :O


----------



## Intricate Mystic (Apr 3, 2010)

StarFreeze said:


> But I don't feel depressed, I still enjoy the things I like to do when I get myself to do them, but the motivation to do them again just isn't there. I have no reason to feel depressed either, there is nothing happening in my life to cause me depression.


Sometimes people get depressed for some unknown reason. Losing motivation could be a symptom of mild depression.


----------



## StarFreeze (Aug 10, 2012)

Intricate Mystic said:


> Sometimes people get depressed for some unknown reason. Losing motivation could be a symptom of mild depression.


But I'm losing motivation to do many things. When I'm depressed, I know that I'm depressed.


----------



## Intricate Mystic (Apr 3, 2010)

StarFreeze said:


> But I'm losing motivation to do many things. When I'm depressed, I know that I'm depressed.


In saying you're losing motivation, is it a feeling of not caring about many things?


----------



## StarFreeze (Aug 10, 2012)

Intricate Mystic said:


> In saying you're losing motivation, is it a feeling of not caring about many things?


It's slowly getting to that point. It pains me because I want to draw and write, I feel the pressure in myself of wanting to do it, but I just don't. It's like I keep forgetting how fun it is until I somehow get myself to do it.


----------



## StarFreeze (Aug 10, 2012)

Razare said:


> If you find out why, let me know because I've had the same problem. And people say it's depression, while that's a symptom sure, I've been depressed at various points in my life and losing interest in hobbies doesn't seem to correlate...
> 
> In fact, when I get really stressed and potentially depressed, I usually dive deep into time-intensive and distracting hobbies as a way of avoiding reality.


 I feel the same way, reality feels so boring and unattractive to me. I understand reality completely but I feel like it's so pointless.


----------



## MirrorSmile (May 26, 2011)

I know this feeling. I've been having bouts of this for the past year. Sometimes it just goes away with time. I eventually find myself slowly going back to normal.

I hear a lot of people say that this is a symptom of depression. A feeling of emptiness and lack of motivation can be symptoms of depression too. When I get this, I usually have no idea what I'm being depressed about. And I have no idea how this all goes away. It just does sometimes, with time. But waiting around isn't helping me much.

I get this with my writing sometimes. Other people tell me the same advice: force yourself to write.


----------



## Intricate Mystic (Apr 3, 2010)

StarFreeze said:


> It's slowly getting to that point. It pains me because I want to draw and write, I feel the pressure in myself of wanting to do it, but I just don't. It's like I keep forgetting how fun it is until I somehow get myself to do it.


I definitely relate to the feeling of wanting to draw and pressuring yourself but not doing it! I'm like that about both drawing and painting. Once I get started with it I enjoy it a lot but there's a huge hurdle to get over to just get myself started. I've yet to figure out why. The only thing I've come up with is that the experience of drawing or painting is different than just _thinking_ about doing it. That leads me to theorize that actually performing creative acts uses a different part of the brain. I've tried reminding myself of that but it still doesn't get me going. Taking small steps seems to be the best motivator. I tell myself to just focus on _starting_ i.e get the paint brushes out and get a few strokes on the canvas. That gets me over the hump. Maybe you could try that approach? You could give yourself a small goal of only drawing a few lines on a page or writing one sentence.


----------



## chip (Oct 12, 2011)

StarFreeze said:


> But I'm losing motivation to do many things. When I'm depressed, I know that I'm depressed.



Did you maybe think that it could be because you spent so much time doing one thing one day, the next day it seems dull, so you lose interest.


----------



## StarFreeze (Aug 10, 2012)

chip said:


> Did you maybe think that it could be because you spent so much time doing one thing one day, the next day it seems dull, so you lose interest.


Perhaps, but I like doing that sort of thing. I'm just used to it since there aren't very many other options.


----------



## StarFreeze (Aug 10, 2012)

Intricate Mystic said:


> I definitely relate to the feeling of wanting to draw and pressuring yourself but not doing it! I'm like that about both drawing and painting. Once I get started with it I enjoy it a lot but there's a huge hurdle to get over to just get myself started. I've yet to figure out why. The only thing I've come up with is that the experience of drawing or painting is different than just _thinking_ about doing it. That leads me to theorize that actually performing creative acts uses a different part of the brain. I've tried reminding myself of that but it still doesn't get me going. Taking small steps seems to be the best motivator. I tell myself to just focus on _starting_ i.e get the paint brushes out and get a few strokes on the canvas. That gets me over the hump. Maybe you could try that approach? You could give yourself a small goal of only drawing a few lines on a page or writing one sentence.


Haha, only difference is that I draw on a digital drawing board in Photoshop.


----------



## ForsakenMe (Aug 30, 2010)

StarFreeze said:


> I have many things that I like to do, but for the past year I've slowly been losing interests in all of my hobbies. I could even say this isn't new to me; when I was twelve I quit playing piano after two years of practice. Right now I like to draw, write short stories, and am learning Japanese. I'm very good at all of those things, but it's hard for me to get myself to continue and do more. When I do, I spend countless hours drawing or writing, but then the next day I lose complete interest in doing it again. It's not a chore for me, don't get me wrong, I love my hobbies. But it's beginning to get worse as I'm starting to loose interest in ideas, people, things, anime and even games. I feel almost no motivation to continue in anything. Does anyone know why this is happening?


Sounds like you're getting depressed.


----------



## Intricate Mystic (Apr 3, 2010)

StarFreeze said:


> Haha, only difference is that I draw on a digital drawing board in Photoshop.


Ah, you're missing out on the wonderful texture and feel of art materials....the grain of the paper, the pencil line being dark or light according to how much pressure is applied AND if the world goes to hell in some apocalypse with no electricity you can still draw if you have traditional materials.


----------



## tberg (Feb 11, 2012)

The fact is that we all can do many things without feelings of significant emptiness. Depression in varying degrees is what makes the crucial difference. Exercise, go to stimulating environments, and eat nutritious food, if there really is nothing wrong besides you.


----------



## LucasM (Jan 22, 2009)

I wouldn't mind reading one of your short stories or one of your drawings. Maybe post something here?


----------



## StarFreeze (Aug 10, 2012)

LucasM said:


> I wouldn't mind reading one of your short stories or one of your drawings. Maybe post something here?


I could send you it in a private message if you like. I'd welcome any criticism, especially in my writing.


----------



## StarFreeze (Aug 10, 2012)

Intricate Mystic said:


> Ah, you're missing out on the wonderful texture and feel of art materials....the grain of the paper, the pencil line being dark or light according to how much pressure is applied AND if the world goes to hell in some apocalypse with no electricity you can still draw if you have traditional materials.


I just don't like how drawing with traditional materials is messy. A drawing board is much cleaner and easier to handle (as pertaining to physical objects).


----------



## StarFreeze (Aug 10, 2012)

I think I may have figured out the problem. This all started around the time that I got interested in reading news, or subscribing to tech news sites. Since then I've been spending a lot of time each day reading news editorials and articles on technology. I'll try a little experiment and remove all of my subscriptions and news sources and see how that goes.


----------



## friction (Apr 29, 2011)

StarFreeze said:


> But I don't feel depressed, I still enjoy the things I like to do when I get myself to do them, but the motivation to do them again just isn't there. I have no reason to feel depressed either, there is nothing happening in my life to cause me depression.


I take two things from this:
1. You seem to enjoy the activities when you're actually doing them
2. You can't seem to plan and activity and do it regularly

That sounds similar to how SPs enjoy an activity in-the-moment but don't schedule involvement.

I notice you've typed yourself as INTJ, though. 

Your approach sounds like an SP's... if this approach is differently to how you usually approach activities you might need to investigate the cause. I think there's something about indulging in your shadow functions when stressed or depressed.


----------



## StarFreeze (Aug 10, 2012)

friction said:


> I take two things from this:
> 1. You seem to enjoy the activities when you're actually doing them
> 2. You can't seem to plan and activity and do it regularly
> 
> ...


Oh no, I can definitely say that I'm INTJ. The match is so close that I tend to wonder if someone's been watching my every move and are inside my head. The thought of someone being inside my head makes me feel... unnerved, but since it doesn't affect my daily life, it doesn't bother me.


----------



## friction (Apr 29, 2011)

StarFreeze said:


> Oh no, I can definitely say that I'm INTJ. The match is so close that I tend to wonder if someone's been watching my every move and are inside my head. The thought of someone being inside my head makes me feel... unnerved, but since it doesn't affect my daily life, it doesn't bother me.


Lol, relax. I wasn't saying you're not INTJ, but that this out-of-character behaviour for you sounds like a normal SP style of living (to me).

I don't know why an INTJ might act out of character and act like another type but I was suggesting that it had something to do with stress/depression.

Hope this clears things up.


----------



## nakkinaama (Jun 20, 2012)

Are you feeling that those hobbies are useless?


----------



## StarFreeze (Aug 10, 2012)

friction said:


> Lol, relax. I wasn't saying you're not INTJ, but that this out-of-character behaviour for you sounds like a normal SP style of living (to me).
> 
> I don't know why an INTJ might act out of character and act like another type but I was suggesting that it had something to do with stress/depression.
> 
> Hope this clears things up.


I'm starting to piece everything together and I've discovered that it's definitely my environment or external sources that's causing this, not internal. There are too many distractions that I've set up and forgot to take down (such as too many RSS subscriptions), but now I'm going through the process of removing them all. 

My biggest problem of all would have to be my parents. Since I'm still young and depend on them too much, they're kind of difficult to get rid of. It's about that time to begin becoming completely independent. I'm mostly certain my dad is ESFP and mom is ESTJ. My dad's not much of a problem (the whole SF part is really strong with this one), but my mom is the the one who constantly smothers me with her over protectiveness... it sickens me and is probably what's causing my disinterest in things. Does anyone have any tips from experience or knowledge of how to deal with this combination of parents?


----------

